# Fund Raising opportunity



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

I don't know if most rescues know about this site, but it is wonderful and an super easy way to raise money for your rescue.

There is a search engine that is sponsored through Yahoo, called Good Search. (www.goodsearch.com) The site allows for non profit organizations to raise money by simply searching on the internet. *NO COST!!!* You do not have to provide any money, and anyone can help your cause, but doing what most of us do anyway, surf the net.

If you have and EIN # and are Non-profit you can join.



> Quote: How does it work?
> On the GoodSearch homepage, choose from thousands of organizations or add your favorite cause to our list.
> Search the Internet just like you normally would — the site is powered by Yahoo!, so you'll get high-quality search results.
> Fifty percent of the revenue generated from advertisers is shared with the charity, school or nonprofit organization of your choosing.





> Quote:What types of organizations are eligible to participate?
> To participate in our program, your organization must be a registered nonprofit. This can include schools, charities, hospitals and clinics, volunteer services, political organizations, fraternal organizations, professional associations, religious organizations, governmental agencies, etc. Each organization submitted will go through an approval process to confirm their legitimacy. Upon approval they will be notified with a welcome e-mail.





> Quote: When will my organization receive a check?
> GoodSearch will send each organization a check once a year in December for the funds earned during our fiscal year of Oct. 1 through Sept. 30. The minimum check sent is $20. If the organization has earned less than $20, the funds will be allocated on a pro rata basis to those organizations which have met the minimum payment requirement.
> 
> The more often an organization's supporters use GoodSearch, the more money that organization will receive. In no event will GoodSearch make payments for any earned balance less than $20.


They are also having a Video Contest right now as well that you can win 100.00.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Our GSD rescue is enrolled in GoodSearch! If anyone is looking for a GSD charity to use with Goodsearch, please consider using Virginia German Shepherd Rescue!

Last year I think we made around $300.00 from our searches.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

There are several members that indeed have their nonprofits registered with this and it is a good funding source. But because of rules here we can not promote individual groups' fundraising efforts here in posts. 

But your post giving the info was fine and I'm sure many will appreciate that great tip.


----------

